# Happy 1st to Steel and the Ss litter!



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Steel turns 1 today along with his brothers Eiger, Sabre and Kane! I can't believe it's been a year already. OFA prelims next Thursday!
Yes, he did get cake after having to stare at it for the picture :grin2:


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I cannot believe its been a year! Happy Birthday Steel!


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Happy birthday, Steel! Handsome dog :smile2:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Birthday!!! Enjoy that cake!


----------

